# looking at buying a maxima



## Ishan (Sep 9, 2006)

So, i'm looking at a white maxima SE with 61,000 miles on it, standard, white. 

so yeah, anything anyone can tell about maxima's in general would be appreciated. I've read that the engine is very reliable, and so is the car. so.. yeah.. anything to look for before buying it? whats a good price, stuff like that? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

The MSRP of a 2006 SE today is $27,900. Its poweful V6 engine is just awesome. One drawback though that I learned is that it has poor rear visibility.


----------

